# Rainbird Rotor - how to get it to spray and not shoot



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

So i got two Rainbird 5000 rotors and for the life of me i cant get them to spray how i want.

It just shoots a steady strong single stream 50 ft instead of "spraying"

i put in various nozzles but they just focus the single stream.

So the lawn has like "indents" from the hard single stream but then "under" the stream gets less water.

Solutions?

Get rid of Rainbird? I got the wrong kind?

THANKS!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been happy with the RainCurtain technology in my 32 and 42sa's. I don't have any 5000's but if I ever expand my system I was thinking about using them. Do you know what kind of PSI you have? I've heard of sprinklers doing odd things if the pressure is either too high or low.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I've been happy with the RainCurtain technology in my 32 and 42sa's. I don't have any 5000's but if I ever expand my system I was thinking about using them. Do you know what kind of PSI you have? I've heard of sprinklers doing odd things if the pressure is either too high or low.


Our PSI on our water was like 90 and we had plumber change the water main to be 80 psi so to be nicer to the pipes, so I assume thats whats coming out of the sprinklers.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Do your valves have flow control?


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Do your valves have flow control?


Not sure they do, they are basic rainbird or orbit valves, you can relieve water pressure but not really flow (or it starts leaking water out of the valve)

So INSTEAD i bought a 4 pack of 42sa+ and will install those and see how it differs from the 5000!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do they have an adjustment screw at the front of the nozzle to adjust the spray pattern? I have Hunter PGP heads and they will shoot a jet stream if you don't adjust the screw down. By adjusting the screw down, it will affect the spray pattern and give it more of a fan type spray and shorten the throw too.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Do they have an adjustment screw at the front of the nozzle to adjust the spray pattern? I have Hunter PGP heads and they will shoot a jet stream if you don't adjust the screw down. By adjusting the screw down, it will affect the spray pattern and give it more of a fan type spray and shorten the throw too.


What mq said. I have all 5000s. Turn the Adjustment screw clockwise. It will fan it but you'll lose distance a slight bit.

I dislike rotors. The old style sprays I feel are the best. They put down a lot of water quickly. Just need a lot more heads.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

SO quick update:

according to Rainbirds website: The Rotor 5000 are the same as Rotor 42sa, just "professional grade" instead of "homeowner grade".

But after installing them they RAIN CURTAIN way better than the 5000s i had in there before.

The 5000's were both shooting a straight shot of water and not spreading well, but after installing the 42sa's (they look exactly the same down to the nozzle!) they RAIN CURTAIN perfectly.

VERY weird....


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad it fixed your problem :thumbup:


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Glad it fixed your problem :thumbup:


Me too!

But just weirdddddd that the water stream would be not rain-curtain-ing if the 5000 is supposed to be better quality.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Might be worth a call to Rainbird. Were they new 5000's? They might give you your money back


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mudokon said:


> SO quick update:
> 
> according to Rainbirds website: The Rotor 5000 are the same as Rotor 42sa, just "professional grade" instead of "homeowner grade".
> 
> ...


This is strange... I just had 13 very old R-50 Turfbirds replaced with the 5000s, with two 42Sa's mixed in (previous repairs that I did). To me, I don't see a difference in the spray pattern between the two. Additionally, I feel the 5000's have some better features that help with the overall rotor.

But hey, I'm glad you got the issue fixed. The rain curtain technology and the self-flushing action are truly great.


----------

